# Absolutely Wonderful Vocal Piece



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't get over how beautiful this is:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Another wonderful vocal piece. Haman from Handel's Esther:


----------



## indianschoolofmusic (Oct 22, 2012)

This is really melodious. Amazing Vocal.


----------

